# Looking for Nidecker Boot Reviews



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone ride or try some Nidecker boots? I'm upgrading in stiffness from Burton Hales. Nidecker is one of the many boot options available at the two local shops. There don't seem to be any online reviews.

I plan on spending a long time in the shops trying on boots this weekend.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Didn't think so!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Cycle4Fun said:


> I plan on spending a long time in the shops trying on boots this weekend.


you're on the right track there.

i dunno anything about nidecker boots - i do know they have been churning out some shitty boards from their Tunisian factory over the last little while - do not know if that same quality control (lack of) extends to their boots.


try on as many pairs from a bunch of different brands if you have the option.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> try on as many pairs from a bunch of different brands if you have the option.


That's the plan. I likely won't buy this weekend, but I have the full list of boots in the right stiffness range that I want from every brand the two shops carry. I'll also be bringing a binding along to make sure my favorite picks fit the bindings.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

I ended up with Van Andreas Wiig's. Flex of about 7 on my scale (Burton DriverX being 10).

These fit me the best far and away. Bare minimum heal lift with my narrow heal. Comfortable on my wider than average forefoot. I could tighten the ankle and my flat feet properly without pressure points. Superfeet insoles to help with all day riding support.

I went down a 1/2 size.


----------

